# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  WRT54G

## tripkaos

Γεια σε ολους...
Οταν παρετε την συγκεκριμενη συσκευη στα χερια σας προσοχη με το firmware...
Αν παθετε καποιο προβλημα(οπως επαθα και εγω και για 2 μερες τραβαγα τα μαλλια μου)τα παρακατω link Θα σας βοηθησουν για τυχον προβληματα...
http://sveasoft.cyberemail.org/
και αν δεν γινει τιποτα καντε ενα look και στο δικομου post
http://www.sveasoft.com/postt624.html
Προσοχη λοιπον!!!



---------------------
outliner...

----------


## macstar

Ευχαριστούμε! Προτείνω όλοι οι νέοι κάτοχοι LinkSys... να το διαβάσουμε... Ααα... και TFTP παιδάκια!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ έκανα το flash στο firmware μέσα από web browser και δεν είχα πρόβλημα.

είναι αλήθεια ότι με αυτό το firmware το μηχανάκι κάνει "παπάδες":
μαζί με όλα τα άλλα έχει και bandwidth management, με στοιχειώδες traffic shaping (low & high priority).

To έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας, να μου πει το εξής ; :
Στο router μου θα συνδέσω την wan port, ή κάποιο από τα ports του switch? Το λέω γιατί το 2ο δεν έπαιξε: το βλέπει μόνο το linux router μου, και κανένας άλλος υπολογιστής

----------


## Vcore

Δες ορέ μανωλιό μέσα το μενού ντου...  ::  

'Εχει συζητηθεί άπειρες φορές για αυτό το μηχάνημα.

1) Ναι κάνει παπάδες.
2) Ναι κάνει traffic shaping / (,low - high priority host or port  ::  )
3) Switch ti services θες να τρέχεις έχει φουτάνες.
4) Αν μπεις με ssh νομίζω ότι δεν πειράζεις τίποτα γιατί τουλάχιστον το δικό μου version shamadi είναι κλειδομένο. Δεν ξέρω τι παίζει αλλά θα το ψάξω.

5) Η σύνδεση που θα κάνεις θα είναι με μια από τις πόρτες του hub .

 ::  
Με γειές

Τα λέμε

----------


## vaf

Ξέρει κανένας που θα βάλω το καλώδιο του πιάτου πάνω στο WRT54G; Έχει 2 κεραίες. Ποιά βγάζω και σε ποιά το συνδέω;

Επίσεις έχει κανένας ιδέα για το πού μπορώ να βρώ το βίσμα που χρειάζεται (πρεσαριστό); Τώρα έχω ένα πρεσαριστό αρσενικό RSMA το οποίο δεν κάνει. Τι βίσμα χρειάζεται;

----------


## dti

Χρειάζεσαι rpTNC. Εχω τέτοιο βύσμα, πάρε με τηλέφωνο κι έλα να στο φτιάξω.

Μπορείς να το συνδέσεις σε όποια από τις 2 υποδοχές για κεραίες έχει το WRT54G. Θα πρέπει όμως να ορίσεις από το μενού του WRT54G ποιά είναι αυτή (left, right, κλπ.)

----------


## [email protected]

Μιας και είμαι επίδοξος ιδιοκτήτης ενός Linksys wrt54g ,μου χρειάζεται ενα pigtail rpTNC-->N-male.Έχεις μήπως τέτοιο pigtail?


Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## dti

Προς το παρόν υπάρχει μόνο σε Ν female. Εχω παραγγείλει πάντως και σίγουρα θα τα έχουμε πριν από τα WRT54G.

----------


## Vcore

Την καραία την βάζει σε όποια απο τις 2 εξόδους θες όπως είπε και ο δαμιανός και διαλέγεις από το μενού πιο antenna χρησιμοποιείς η το αφήνεις auto.

Μιας που το αναφέραμε βλέπω ότι η δεξιά μεριά δείνει καλύτερο σήμα ? η μήπως βλέπω πουλάκια απο το πολύ κομπούτερ?  ::  το έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος αυτό ?

Τα λέμε

----------


## vaf

ΟΚ. Μόλις φτιάξω το τροφοδωτικό και/γιά το POE και το έχω έτημο για ταράτσα, θα επικινωνήσω μαζί σου (dti) για το καλώδιο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## pkent79

xmmmm.... se opoiadipote apo tous dyo syndetires keraias. ayto simainei oti mporoun na xrisimopoihthoun dyo keraies o opoies einai strammenes se diaforetiki kateythinisi ?
sorry an einai profanes ayto pou rwtaw alla me wireless prwti fora asxoloumai.

----------


## dti

Οχι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που λες.
Εκείνο που μπορείς να κάνεις για να συνδέσεις 2 κεραίες που κοιτούν σε διαφορετική κατεύθυνση είναι στη μία έξοδο του WRT54G να συνδέσεις ένα splitter (που κοστίζει όμως όσο ένα WRT54G περίπου και έχεις και 3 db επιπλέον απώλειες...).

----------


## papashark

> xmmmm.... se opoiadipote apo tous dyo syndetires keraias. ayto simainei oti mporoun na xrisimopoihthoun dyo keraies o opoies einai strammenes se diaforetiki kateythinisi ?
> sorry an einai profanes ayto pou rwtaw alla me wireless prwti fora asxoloumai.


Παράκληση να μην γράφεις με greeklish.

----------


## tripkaos

Προσοχη ο WRT54g μεσω telnet μπορει να βγει εκτος λειτουργειας με μια εντολη...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Οκ, ακουστε αυτο : 
Συνδεομαι με ssh.
Εκτελω wl scan και επειτα wl scanresults και μου λεει ποια ssid βρηκε και με τι MAC adresses . 
Μετα εκτελω wj join <ssid> και συνδεθηκα; 
Δεν πρεπει να ρυθμισω στο gateway το ip του ΑΡ ?
Επισης αν επιλεξω client mode εχει επιλογη απο κατω IP of associating AP. Εκει δεν πρεπει να βαλω την ΙΡ του ΑΡ; Πως μπορω να την βρω αυτη;

----------


## tripkaos

Τα firmware θα τα βρειτε:

ftp://ftp.sveasoft.com/pub/

Η εκδοση που χρειαζομαστε:
Firmware_Samadhi_v2_2.00.8.5sv.bin

Εκδοση που τεσταρω:
Firmware_Samadhi2_v2_2.00.8.6sv.bin

----------


## Tbl

Βρηκα αυτο το pdf που εχει τα specs του chipset (BCM2050) που εχει το WRT54G v2.

Βρισκω αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα την γραφικη παρασταση που απεικονίζει το PER(%) σε σχεση με την ευαισθησια του δεκτη σε διαφορα rates.




(Δεν ειναι μαζοχισμος να αναγκαζομαι να παταω πανω απο 10 φορες Alt+Shift ...? τεσπα,ends here.)

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Έχει κανείς όρεξη για εγχείρηση; 
Τι λέτε για αυτό; 


Περισσότερα εδώ

----------


## paravoid

Παλιό  ::  
Τοεικονιζόμενο είναι το WRT54GS, διπλάσια flash & ram αν δεν απατώμαι. (α ναι, και SpeedBooster technology, πως το ξέχασα  ::  )

----------


## ngia

> Βρισκω αρκετα ενδιαφερουσα την γραφικη παρασταση που απεικονίζει το PER(%) σε σχεση με την ευαισθησια του δεκτη σε διαφορα rates.


--Ο δείκτης θορύβου είναι μόλις 4dB, επαρκές για ράδιο χαμηλού κόστους.
--Η σχεδίαση είναι all in one με όλα τα μειονεκτήματα και πλεονεκτήματα που αυτή συνεπάγεται, φαίνεται ότι μελλοντικά όλες οι σχεδιάσεις θα είναι έτσι.
--Η αρχιτεκτονική του δέκτη είναι direct conversion, δηλαδή το RF σήμα υποβιβάζεται κατευθείαν στη βασική ζώνη.
--Η ευαισθησία στους 54Mbps είναι -74dBm για το chipset, -70dBm αν βάλουμε και τους συνδετήρες και τα καλώδια, ενώ -69dBm δίνει η linksys για όλη τη συσκευή. Δηλαδή προκύπτει μεγάλη υποβάθμιση της ευαισθησίας λόγω απωλειών μεταξύ του chipset και του εξωτερικού συνδετήρα.
--Η ισχύς ρυθμίζεται από -30 ως 19dBm
--Παρατηρούμε ότι το φάσμα είναι επίπεδο για ένα εύρος περίπου 16MHz (είναι 52 φέρουσες σε απόσταση 312.5Khz), σε αντίθεση με το φάσμα στην 802.11b που έχει τη μορφή καμπάνας.
--Παρατηρούμε ότι το φάσμα σε εκπομπή 19dBm περιέχει πολύ σημαντικότερη παράπλευρη εκπομπή σε γειτονικά κανάλια , παρά όταν η ισχύς ρυθμιστεί στα 13dBm. 
-- Η συσκευή μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει ανακλώμενα σήματα που έχουν μέχρι 200ns χρονική διαφορά (60μέτρα διαφορά απόστασης δηλ) από το κατευθείαν σήμα, σε 802.11b. (σε 802.11g λόγω προτύπου τέτοιο πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει)

----------


## 69eyes

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει αν το μηχάνημα αυτό, οταν δουλεύει (και αν δουλεύει) σε client mode μπορεί να ρίξει την ισχύ της κεραίας του σε windows, και αν ναι πόσο?
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Vcore

> Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει αν το μηχάνημα αυτό, οταν δουλεύει (και αν δουλεύει) σε client mode μπορεί να ρίξει την ισχύ της κεραίας του σε windows, και αν ναι πόσο? 
> Ευχαριστω!


What?????????????????????  ::  

Δουλεύει και σαν client!

Μέσω web interface μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις την ισχή και σαν client και σαν AP. Από 0mw έως 84. Και μέσο ssh κάνεις από ότι θυμάμαι αυτές τις ευθμίσεις.

----------


## 69eyes

Vcore εχω ένα dlink900+ (δυστυχώς) που παίζει σε client mode , το οποίο ενώ λέει οτι ρίχνει την ισχύ του, όταν παίζει σαν client ο,τι και να κάνεις αποδίδει 17db (ακομα και όταν λέει πως είναι στα 10db)! Κοινώς 17db + αυτά της κεραίας...έχω ξεφύγει αρκετα  ::  
Το linksys είναι δοκιμασμένο ότι όντως ρίχνει την ισχύ του σαν client? 
Πάντα αναφέρομαι σε λειτουργικό Windows  ::  

Και κάτι άλλο...τι είναι το "ssh"?  ::

----------


## dti

Αφού είναι εξωτερική ethernet συσκευή με web interface για τις ρυθμίσεις, είναι ανεξάρτητη λειτουργικού...
Και ναι ρυθμίζει την ισχύ σε client mode, με firmware όχι όμως της Linksys. Εχουν ήδη αναφερθεί αρκετά για τα διάφορα hack firmwares που κυκλοφορούν και προσθέτουν αρκετές νέες δυνατότητες στο wrt54g (γι αυτό άλλωστε είναι τόσο δημοφιλές).

----------


## Vcore

Δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου γιατί δεν έτυχε να το παίξω έτσι  ::  

Ssh (Secure Shell) is a program to log into another computer over a network, to execute commands in a remote machine, and to move files from one machine to another. It provides strong authentication and secure communications over unsecure channels. It is intended as a replacement for rlogin, rsh, and rcp.

http://www.rz.uni-karlsruhe.de/~ig25/ssh-faq/

Αυτά!

----------


## 69eyes

Ευχαριστώ παιδια! Μάλλον θα το "χτυπήσω"  ::

----------


## chillo

Γνωριζει κανεις για το WRT54G*S* , αν ειναι certified για τα Ευρωπαϊκά και τα Ελληνικά, βεβαια, δεδομενα ?(channels πχ 'η ακομα καλυτερα αν εχει παιξει κανεις μαζι του -΄βλεπε με φτιαχνεις *!^%&$#μηχανημα)  ::  Η ισως απο το site της SVeasoft .. Συγνωμη κι ολα (sic) απλα δεν εχω χρονο τελευταια και με καιει το *!^%&$#μηχανημα..  ::  
Με μια γρηγορη ματια στο site της Linksys, παρατηρισα πως υπαρχει μονο σε αυτο της μαμας Αμερικής και σε κανενα αλλο ,Ευρωπαϊκό η μή ....

----------


## chillo

Τελικα πεταχτικα μεχρι τη svea και τα πραγματα ειναι τοσο ενθαρυντικα που θα χρησιμοποιουν το ιδιο firmware με διαφορετικους drivers ομως το καθενα !!!  ::  Απλα στο wrt54g δε θα λειτουργει το afterburner 
Thnx anyway , ειναι καλο να νοιωθεις πως εχεις κι αλλους "τρελλαμενους" απο πισω να σπρωχνουν  ::

----------


## Capvar

Αφού τα κάνει όλα αυτά και με χαμηλό κόστος, μήπως πρέπει να προταθεί σαν προτεινόμενος εξοπλισμός; Υποθέτω αντικαθιστά αξιοπρεπώς μέχρι και DWL-900+ rev B...

----------


## dti

Στο νέο Quick Start αναφέρεται και το WRT54G...

----------


## demisone

να αναφερω οτι στην τριπολη το συκγεκριμενο μηχανημα το χρησιμοποιουμε μεχρι στιγμης κυριως ως client και μεχρι στιγμης απ'οσο ξερω παιζει πολυ καλα με ενα ap d-link (μπλιαχ!!! ανατριχιασα..... δεν θυμαμαι το μοντελο, μπορει να το διευκρινησει καποιος απο εδω??? μικα, παν-παν, βικ ακουτε?>???)

----------


## Capvar

Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν, όποιος έχεις το μηχανάκι μπορεί να απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:

α) Σε ποια modes παίζει; (AP/Client/AD-Hoc/Repeater?)
β) Είναι αποδεδιγμένο ότι ρυθμίζει ισχύ;
γ) Έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής κεραίας, που να δουλεύει;
δ) Τί ευαισθησία έχει στο b και τί στο g
ε) Έχει κολλήσει ποτέ ώστε να χρειαστεί reset (όχι restart)
στ) Κάνει traffic shaping?
ζ) Ποια ver έχεις την 2; (Αν κάποιος έχει άλλη ας γράψει τί κάνει η άλλη)?
η) Έχει web iface?
θ) Τί εντυπωσιάζει περισσότερο από τη συσκευή

Γράψτε τις δοκιμασμένες εντυπώσεις σας, να υπάρχουν συγκεντρωμένες στο review αυτό.

ΥΓ: Όποιος θέλει ας αναφέρει λεπτομερώς τί χρήση έχει η συσκευή πχ (Χρησιμοποιείτε σε link 2.3 Km με πιάτο 65εκ, 3μ RG-213 και ισχύ 5dBm σε Cisco 340 AP με omni 7db και ισχύ 15dBm.Οπτική επαφή καλή. Σύνδεση στα 11MBps με πραγματική ταχύτητα 3.8 MBps)

----------


## demisone

> Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν, όποιος έχεις το μηχανάκι μπορεί να απαντήσει στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
> 
> α) Σε ποια modes παίζει; (AP/Client/AD-Hoc/Repeater?)


σιγουρα τα 3 πρωτα (για το 4 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος)




> β) Είναι αποδεδιγμένο ότι ρυθμίζει ισχύ;


Ναι 100%




> γ) Έχει δυνατότητα επιλογής κεραίας, που να δουλεύει;


Ναι 100%




> δ) Τί ευαισθησία έχει στο b και τί στο g


Δεν θυμαμαι αλλα καποιος εδωμεσα ειχε δωσει ενα λινκ για ενα αρχειο που ελεγε...




> ε) Έχει κολλήσει ποτέ ώστε να χρειαστεί reset (όχι restart)
> στ) Κάνει traffic shaping?


ΔΓ/ΔΑ (τουλαχιστον οχι σιγουρα)
Σιγουρα μπορει να σου πει ο undertaker (ακους ρε???)




> ζ) Ποια ver έχεις την 2; (Αν κάποιος έχει άλλη ας γράψει τί κάνει η άλλη)?


Ναι




> η) Έχει web iface?


Ναι




> θ) Τί εντυπωσιάζει περισσότερο από τη συσκευή


α)ειναι οτι καλυτερο κυκλοφορει σε g
δηλαδη: τα κανει ολα και συμφαιρει  ::  
β)τρεχει linux  :: 
γ)ειναι best buy για τα λεφτα του....

λινκς:
4 χμ αποσταση με 2 πιατα (1 στελιου 80αρι και ενα 65 σιδερενιο με feeders το ενα στελιου και το αλλο ν.αφρικης) και τα δυο linksys (το ενα client και το αλλο ap):
Με 1mw ισχυ και τα δυο (δηλαδη μονο απολαβη απο κεραιες): σταθερο λινκ στα 12mbps μετρηση με iperf στα 7 mbps
Με full ισχυ 18 mbps επισης σταθερα και με iperf μετρηση στα 10mbps

Με ενδιαμεσες τιμες στην ισχυ δεν δοκιμασαμε (  ::   ::  )

Ελπιζω να σε καλυψα (ή τουλαχιστον σχεδον)  ::

----------


## cosmos_gr

Με χρήση του Firmware: Satori-pre3.6 v2.06.1.7sv
και σε V1.1 και σε V2 μηχανάκι

α) AP/Client/AD-Hoc
β) Ναι, μετά από τεστ με PC μεσα σε σπίτι
γ) Ναι, με επιλογές Right Antenna, Left Antenna και Auto σε Rx και Tx
δ) Σε b εχω "πιάσει" σημα στα -92db σε g δεν ξερω!
ε) Μόνο με ενα firmware της Linksys που ειχα περάσει παλιά
στ) Ναι κανει και traffic shaping
ζ) Τωρα εχω V2. είχα και V1.1 δεν εχουν μεγάλες διαφορες (το V2 ειναι ομολογουμένως πιο δυνατο μηχανάκι)
η) Ναι εχει ενα παρα παρα πολυ καλο Web Interface(κανει τα παντα)
θ) Μικρο, βολικο, πολλες δυνατοτητες, φτηνό....

Αυτα προς το παρόν...

----------


## Viper

Αν σας ειναι ευκολο να μας γραψετε το λινκ απο που θα κατεβασουμε το συγκεκριμενο firmware με το install του παρακαλω πολυ.

----------


## cosmos_gr

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου δώσει ενα e-mail να το στείλω!!

----------


## Viper

το e-mail μου ειναι [email protected] στειλτο σε παρακαλω πολυ.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## cosmos_gr

Στο έστειλα Viper!!

----------


## monotone

Αρκετές πληροφορίες θα βρείς εδώ (seattlewireless).

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> α) Σε ποια modes παίζει; (AP/Client/AD-Hoc/Repeater?)


Σαν repeater παίζει χρησιμοποιώντας WDS




> ε) Έχει κολλήσει ποτέ ώστε να χρειαστεί reset (όχι restart)


Το χρησιμοποιώ 3 μήνες και όχι δεν μου έχει κολλήσει ποτέ ακόμα (άμα καμμιά φορά μου κάνει μ@λ@κίες του σκάω reboot μέσω κονσόλας, προς το παρόν όμως ΠΟΤΕ δεν έχει κολλήσει τόσο σοβαρά ώστε να το ανακάμψω μόνο μέσω του κουμπιού reset)




> δ) Τί ευαισθησία έχει στο b και τί στο g


b: -90dBm @ 11Mbps
g: -65dBm @ 54Mbps 




> θ) Τί εντυπωσιάζει περισσότερο από τη συσκευή


linux = παπάδες

----------


## pavlidisd

> b: -90dBm @ 11Mbps


  ::   ::   ::  

Είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό???

----------


## Viper

cosmos_gr δεν πηρα κανενα e-mail απο εσενα.Μηπως εκανες καποιο λαθος?? [email protected]

----------


## dnargb

TO UELO KAI EGO TO FIRMWARE
[email protected]

sorry GIA TA GREEKENG... problhma me XP ((xaxaxa)

----------


## dnargb

WRT54G_Firmware_Satori_pre_3.6_G
to problhma poy xanei ths ryumisis otan kobete to reyma linete????

----------

